# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  اولین برنامه ی من با فلش

## barnamenevis300

من برای شروع یاد گیری فلش میخوام اول برای اینکه با محیط کار یه آشنایی مختصری پید کنم یه برنامه خیلی ساده با کمک یک نفر انجام بدم.

میخام یک دکمه ایی درست کنم و یک شکلی که شکل رو با زدن اف شیش انیمیشنی کنم بعد با راست کلیک کردن روی دکمه گزینه symbili رو با button انتخاب کنم تا به دکمه تبدیل بشه. حالا من میخام کاری کنم با زدن دکمه اون شکله پخش بشه در واقع play بشه باید چه دستوری رو وارد دکمه کنم؟

آیا لازم هست دکمه و شکله در دو تا لایه جدا باشن؟

----------


## amin1softco

ببین اینا سلیقه ایی است ولی اگر تازه کار هستی بهتره بری سراغ تکنولوژی آینده داری مثل silverlight wpf.....
فلش دیگه به نظرم قدیمی شده .

----------


## Microname

> میخام یک دکمه ایی درست کنم و یک شکلی که شکل رو با زدن اف شیش انیمیشنی  کنم بعد با راست کلیک کردن روی دکمه گزینه symbili رو با button انتخاب کنم  تا به دکمه تبدیل بشه. حالا من میخام کاری کنم با زدن دکمه اون شکله پخش  بشه در واقع play بشه باید چه دستوری رو وارد دکمه کنم؟
> 
> آیا لازم هست دکمه و شکله در دو تا لایه جدا باشن؟


اینها مسایل ابتدایی هستند که خودتان باید تجربه کنید در موتورهای جستجو بگردید مطالب فراوانی خواهید یافت.
یک نمونه جستجو




> فلش دیگه به نظرم قدیمی شده .


اگر منظورتان از فلش ، بنر هست که بله  قدیمی که هیچ ، منقرض هم داره میشه. 
فلش در حال حاضر دوران طلایی اش رو  سپری میکنه.
فکر میکنم توسعه silverlight هم متوقف شده باشه!

----------


## amin1softco

منظورم این بود که ادبی در وبلاگش دیگه از فلش در اندروید پشتیبانی نمی کنه اپل و ویندوز 8 در حالت مترو ازش دیگه پشتیبانی نمی کنند ولی جایگزینش که با HTML5 کار می کنه به نام Adobe Edge در حال جایگزین شدن است .این پست رسمیش 
فلش به نظرم الان داره دوران رو به کهولتش رو طی می کنه!!! تا طلایی 
سیلور لایت هم وضع بهتری نداره اما پایه ویندوز  8 و ویندوز فون روی xaml بنا شده و شما وقتی سیلور لایت رو یاد بگیرید اول تمام امکانات دات نت در اختیار دارید و در آینده مایکروسافتی خودتون موفق تر هستید و برنامه های ویندوز 8 را به راحتی می تونید توسعه بدید بوسیله wpf!! ولی با تمام این احوال کراس پلاتفرم بودن فلش رو از دست دادید . به هر حال من خودم بیشتر با فلش راحتم تا سیلور لایت ولی خوب به نظرم آینده سیلور لایت بهتر از فلش باشه گرچه به نظرم جفتشون آخرش به نفع html5 از زمین بیرون بروند ولی فعلاً مایکروسافت بر خلاف ادوب که کلاً گفته دیگه از فلش در آینده روی گوشی ها ساپورت نمی کنه مایکروسافت نه ردش کرده نه تأیید ...

----------


## barnamenevis300

این سیلور لایت اصلا کاربردی داره تو وب؟ من که هنوز یه سایت ندیدم از سیلور لایت بچا فلش برا مخصوصا قسمت تبلیغات استفاده کرده باشه. (غیر از خود سایت مایکروسافت!)

----------


## Microname

اگر شما فلش کار باشید باید فرق flash player on browser را با flash player بدانید. کلا در مرورگرها پلاگین ها در حال انقراض هستند(حتی silverlight) اما به این معنی نیست که وقتی در مرورگر نیستند پس یعنی دیگه نیستند!!
وقتی شما یک بازی رو اجرا کنید و نتوانید حدس بزنید که با فلش پیاده سازی شده یا با C++‎‎ یعنی اینکه در دوران طلایی به سر می‌برد.
در مورد سیلورلایت هم ی جا خونده بودم ماکروسافت تمرکز و سیاست جدید خودش رو به جای سیلورلایت گذاشته بر روی html5. 
همان لینکی که شما دادی خوبه! بروید متنش رو دوباره  بخوانید ، منتها این دفعه با دقت بخوانید ، مخصوصا حتما حتما flash roadamp را بخوانید. 
http://www.adobe.com/go/flashplayer_roadmap
در ویندوز هشت مخصوصا IE پشتیبانی میشه ، در کروم هم همین طور (به صورت توکار) و...
 مثلا در لینوکس که ادوبی به خاطر سود آور نبودن ، توسعه فلش پلیر برای لینوکس را متوقف کرده ولی باز این حرکت در حال انجام هست
http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2...ml?PID=4165004

لینک هم به موارد بالا موجوده اما به شرط حال ;)

----------


## amin1softco

ببین  فلش با فلش پلیرش شناخته شد چون قابلیت های مالتی مدیا رو فراهم می کرد ولی استیو جابز در اپل اونو هووو کرد یعنی خواست فلش رو بزنه زمین و مایکروسافتم از این تصمیم استقبال کرد!! ادوبی هم دید سرش داره بی کلاه می مونه گفت چاره ایی نیست بزرا با همین امکانات html5 و css به مردم خروجی بدیم! حالا قضیه این سه بعدی سازی چیه یک چیزی بوجود اومد به نام webGL که من خودم بازی هایی رو باهاش دیدم خلاصه این چندتا رو که بدی دست هم همین حرفایی می شه که ادوبی میزنه یعنی فلش دیگه مثل یک محیط طراحی وب قوی است و توسعه سه بعدی بازی ها با unity که قبلاً هم وجود داشت منتها با افزونه همین انجین و بعداً با نسخه های فلش پلیر 11 قراره بواسطه این رابطی که قرار ادبی ایجاد کنه خروجیش ترکیبی از CSS,Html5,webGL,javascript باشه کل ماجرا همینه ولی هنوز کار قابل توجهی نکردند ولی اگر بتونند همچین چیزی خلق کنند فلش دوباره جان می گیرد برای همیشه!!

خلاصه باید دید چی می شه مایکروسافت آفیس رو تحت وب آورده بعید نیست همچین فکری هم داشته باشه!!!

----------

